# Mince core



## RSTY802510 (Feb 25, 2014)

Post some mince bands if you know any trying to find more bands to listen to.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 25, 2014)

i've never heard the term 'mince core' before. it's not bad tho. a google search came up with agathocles, which i remember being a pretty good band.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Feb 25, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> i've never heard the term 'mince core' before. it's not bad tho. a google search came up with agathocles, which i remember being a pretty good band.


Agathacles is OG mince core. Im pretty sure they coined the term


----------

